# Ordner auslesen



## LordDeath (21. November 2003)

Hi

Ich brauch für mein Prog eine Funktion, Link, Tip  oder so was womit ich in einem Ordner (z.B: C:\test\) alle Dateien auslesen kann die darin vorkommen (z.B: test.txt, usw)
Die Dateinamen sollen dann in einem Array gespeichert werden !


Ich hoffe es kann mir jemand helfen


Greetinx LordDeath


----------



## danielm (22. November 2003)

mhh. is vll. net schön, aber selten 
packst die file-komponente auf deine form und dann:


```
Dim dateien() As String
    ReDim dateien(File1.ListCount)
    File1.Visible = False
    For n = 0 To File1.ListCount
        dateien(n) = File1.List(n)
    Next n
```

wobei das aber irgendwie unnötig is, weil du da auch gleich file1.list() nehmen kannst


----------



## ANI (22. November 2003)

hallo LordDeath,

hier eine Lösung ohne Control:

Dim Files as New Collection  

Sub GetFiles(PathName as String)  
on Error GoTo GetFiles  
Dim i as Integer, MyFile as String  
    DeleteCollection Files  
    MyFile = Dir(PathName, vbArchive + vbHidden + vbSystem + vbReadOnly)  
    Do While MyFile <> vbNullString  
        DoEvents  
        Files.Add MyFile  
        MyFile = Dir()  
    Loop  
Exit Sub  
GetFiles:  
MsgBox Err & " GetFiles - " & Error(Err)  
Resume Next  
End Sub  

Sub DeleteCollection(ByRef Col as Collection)  
Dim BlankCollection as New Collection  
    Set Col = BlankCollection  
End Sub  

ANI


----------



## LordDeath (24. November 2003)

Thanx hat gefunzt !


greetinx LordDeath


----------

